# HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!



## muschtang (27. Feb. 2010)

Meine Fische(Lauben) sind nach dem Winter tod!!!!! Ich habe etwa 50-60 Fische gezählt, alle am Rand!!!
Das Eis ist an den Seiten weggetaut und dort liegen jetzt viele Tote Fische.....Hilfe!!!
Der Teich ist 1,30m Tief. 

Was ist da los??? ich bin den Tränen nahe.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Ein trauriges Hallo,
wie du sicher schon hier gelesen hast, bist du leider kein Einzelfall.
Über die Ursachen kann man nur spekulieren.

Um deinen restlichen Fischbestand zu retten, solltest du in den nächsten Tagen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen um die Teichtemperatur etwas anzuheben. Viel mehr kann man nicht machen.

Kopf hoch


----------



## muschtang (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, warscheinlich sind alle Fische tod(500-600)


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

500 -600 Fische ??? in 40000 liter ? 
 
das waren aber hoffentlich höchstens Fische von nen paar milimeter Größe. 
sonst haben wir doe Ursache ja schon geklärt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## muschtang (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Ich schätze auf etwa 50 je 8cm lange Lauben, und 400 -500 
nachwuchs von 2cm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

NaJa Wolf,
bei 40 m³ sollte das schon OK sein bei der Fischgröße.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Also meiner Meinung nach klarer Fall von sehr deutlich überbesetzt, da brauch man sich nicht wundern, wenns eng wird für die Fische. Hatte Dich eigentlich für wesentlich sachkundiger eingescätzt. 
Und bei dem Besatz wolltest Du im März noch mehr dazu setzen ??? 

Wuzzel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

500 Fischlein von 2cm ohne Futter ist bei 40.000 Liter kein Überbesatz. Was natürlich im Sommer ganz anders ausschaut wenns Futter gibt.
Und wir reden hier nicht von gefräßigen Koi, sondern von Lauben. Die wiegen ein paar Gramm pro Fisch.
Ich tippe mal das die 500 Lauben nicht mal ein Kilo wiegen.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Na, dann wird sich ja sicher ein anderer Grund finden, warum alle Fische gestorben sind, wenn der Besatz zum Teich passt. Im übrigen folgt nach Winter in aller Regel Sommer und der Besatz wäre im März planmässig erweitert worden. 
Ich bin gespannt auf die Lösung für das Fischsterben. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Hi,

also - da wir jetzt geklärt haben, dass diese Minifischchen wohl kaum als Überbesatz zu werten sind bei 40.000 Liter -  warum sind sie dahingerafft worden?

War der Teich denn komplett zugefroren oder welche Wintermaßnahmen hattest Du ergriffen, Muschtang?


----------



## muschtang (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Also bei Bekannten, wo ich die Lauben her habe, die haben en Teich mit 10000liter und mit 3000 lauben. Mein Teich war nie ganz zugefroren, an den Pflanzen war immer ein loch im eis!

Eisfreihalter hatte ich besorgt,. jedoch frohr der teich über nacht zu, sodass ich ihn nicht merh einsetzten konnte..


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*



muschtang schrieb:


> Teich mit 10000liter und mit 3000 lauben



Das halte ich allerdings für Überbesatz.

Da dein Teich noch sehr jung ist, dürfte - es sei denn Du hast extrem hohen Laubeintrag - noch nicht soviel Schmodder am Boden vor sich hingammeln. Bleibt eigentlich nur der Verdacht auf Erstickungstod. Denn wenn ich mir die Fotos von Deinem Teich anschaue, glaube ich nicht, das die paar Pflanzen bei diesem Winter irgendwo ein Löchlein freigehalten haben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*



muschtang schrieb:


> Eisfreihalter hatte ich besorgt,. jedoch frohr der teich über nacht zu, sodass ich ihn nicht merh einsetzten konnte..



Na dann ist die Lösung ja gefunden. Die kleinen sind jämmerlich erstickt.

Mach dir bitte bei einem Neubesatz vorher Gedanken für den nächsten Winter. So wie es viele machen MÜSSEN.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Zur __ Laube scheints über die Haltung und die Teichgröße allerdings durchaus auch andere Ansichten zu geben. 




			
				hydro-kosmos.de schrieb:
			
		

> Für Gartenteiche unter 100 qm nicht geeignet. Temperatur darf 18° C nicht übersteigen.




Schaut man bei wikipedia ist dort auch eher die Rede von Seen und Flüssen und nicht von Weihern, Tümpeln und Teichen.

 
aber wenn man drei Experten fragt hat man ja meist 4 Meinungen 

Wuzzel


----------



## muschtang (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Doch der Gasaustausch konnte stattfinden!!!

Etwa 4 Stellen am Teich waren eisfrei (um die Schilfinseln herum).

Ich hoffe das es Überlebende gibt!

Bei unseren Bekannten sind alle Lauben gut über den Winter gekommen.


----------



## Aquabernd (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Hallo an alle,
hab was im Web gelesen:
*[ Luftsprudler, Oberflächenskimmer ganz aufgeschiebert, Unterbodenablauf zu.
Durch den schnellen Durchsatz des Wassers durch den Oberflächenskimmer ist das Wasser an der Oberfläche verstärkt in Bewegung, da gibt es kein Zufrieren!
/I]*_
könnte das gehen?

glg bernd 

_


----------



## robsig12 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Überbesatz würde ich nicht sagen. Tip mal eher auf zu wenig Sauerstoff oder zuviel Mulm etc am Boden, der dann in faulige Gase übergeht, und durch teilweise geschlossene Eisdecke nicht entweichen kann.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. März 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Hi,

die Lauben (Alburnus alburnus) werden an Sauerstoffmangel eingegangen sein. Sie haben für Weißfische einen recht hohen Sauerstoffbedarf. 
Da Sauerstoff hauptsächlich über die Bewegung einer "freien" Wasseroberfläche in das Teichwasser kommt kann man sich ausmalen wie es bei Eisbedeckung mit dem Eintrag aussieht. Ein winziges freies Loch, wie es ein Eisfreihalter freihält sorgt für keinen merklichen Sauerstoffeintrag, das dient zum entweichen von Faulgasen (oder man muß einem Sprudler darunter einsetzen - welcher aber den Sauerstoff nur über die durch Bewegung der Blasen vergrößerte Wasseroberfläche und die verursachte Wasserzirkulation einträgt, nicht durch die Luftblasen direkt. Da gilt dann auch, je größer die eisfreie Fläche, umso mehr Sauerstoff kommt rein

MfG Frank


----------



## muschtang (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Leute ich bin überglücklich!

Ich war heute am Teich um Frühjahrsarbeiten zu erledigen, und habe, als ich dabei war, das __ Schilf runterzuschneiden, Einen großen Schwarm Fische gesehen. Ich schätze auf 200 -300 Jungfische!


----------



## Kevinacecombat (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: HILFE - 50-60 tote Fische!*

Guten Tag erstmal ;-)

Schreckliche Nachricht!
Habe ungefähr 10 Lauben in meinem Teich und hatte jetzt in denen 5-6 Jahren kein Problem auch wenn im Winter die Eisdecke mal dichtgemacht hat!

Ich halte auch nicht nur Lauben sondern auch echte Karpfen 4 Stück an der Zahl plus 1 Koi!
Bin schon ab und zu im Winter raus und habe ein Loch in das Eis gebohrt und in das Loch minimal Oliven oder Sonnenblumenöl reingekippt-->hält die Stelle fast den ganzen Winter frei!
Wie meine Vorredner schon erwähnt haben einen grosszügigen Teilwasserwechsel!
Ansonsten wünsche ich dir noch viel Glück bei deiner Rettungsaktion! ;-)

 MFG Kevin


----------

